# Возможен ли компрессионный перелом (трещина, смещение и др.) в области крестца во время массажа



## ЯЛена (10 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте, 17.10.2012 во время сеанса классического массажа спины (лечение в гастросанатории сопутствующего остеохондроза) массажистка (крупная девушка весом около 90кг) сделала неожиданный приём: локтем точечно надавливала слева и справа вдоль позвоночника, два раза снизу-вверх, было очень больно. После этого сеанса через 5 часов начала ныть поясница.
Далее я сама отменила все процедуры. Лечащий врас-гастроэнтеролог посоветовала мази (быструм, троксевазин). В течение трёх дней результата не было.
Далее - приём невролога из соседнего санатория. Не раздевая, поставил на стул на колени, постукал по пяткам - рефлексы хорошие. Потом через одежду провел по спине от шеи до лопаток. О, сколиоз - надо делать зарядку, выписал диклофенак 5 уколов + я сама попросила рентген. Он написал - пояснично-крестцового. Сделали рентген всех пяти поясничных позвонков +1 крестцовый. На следующий день другой невролог посмотрела: оказывается больной отдел (справа от позвоночника на 2-3 см выше линии, разделяющей ягодицы) на снимок не попал, этот невролог назначил: амелотекс №3-5, мидокалм №3-5, мильгамма №5 ч/д, долгит-крем местно.
28.10.2012 терапевт по месту жительства продлила амелотекс до №7, мидокалм до №8, я всё сделала.
По состоянию на 03.11.2012 - болело также, терапевт дополнила – венорус по 1*2 раза в день+нейромультивит по 1*3 раза в день, местно мажу быструмгель+троксевазин 2-3 раза в день.
Как болит: стоя - сидя - боль средняя ноюще-ломящая растекается от места на 3 см выше ямочки над ягодицами справа от позвоночника по крестцу влево и вправо и внутрь в низ живота (у гинеколога на днях была - без патологии).
Немного ноет правая нога, стоя держу ёё полусогнутой, так легче, делать опорной эту ногу неудобно  - тянет заднюю часть ноги.
10 лет назад у меня было падение и травма копчика, трещина или перелом по снимку было не понятно, и я месяц лежала на жестком, точно не помню, но кажется на спине. Поэтому 04.11.2012 дома подложили под матрас щит. Лежать на жестком стало намного больнее: не остро, но ныло – ломило, особенно в крестце справа, оттуда начинает растекаться боль, лежала на спине, часто сгибала-разгибала ноги. Ночью скатилась на мягкую половину – легче, но на спине всё равно болит.
Тело просит лежать на боку-на животе, так легче. Особенно легче на боку. Но можно ли?
29.10.2012 дома сделала МРТ: на серии МР томограмм, взвешенных по Т1, Т2 и STIR в двух проекциях  лордоз сглажен.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков поясничного отдела и сигналы от них по Т2 ВИ сохранены.
Дорзальных грыж и протрузий дисков не определяется.
Просвет позвоночного канала не сужен, сигнал от структур конуса спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменён.
Мелкие дефекты Шморля в телах Th12-L14позвонков. Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, сигнал от костного мозга тел позвонков поясничного отдела не изменён, краевые костные заострения. Периневральнын кисты на уровне S2 с двух сторон, размерами до 0,7*0,6 см. Арахноидальная киста позвоночного канала на уровне S2/S3 , размерами 1,4*0,8 см.
отмечается деформация тела S5 с частичным смещением его вправо и кзади. Копчиковые позвонки отдельно не дифференцируются. Определяются участки с костными сигнальными характеристиками, прилежащие к S5, чётко от него неотделимые, вероятно, деформированные копчиковые позвонки. С учётом анамнеза, вероятно посттравматического характера. Сигнал от вышеописанных структур повышен на T2 и T1? снижен на Stir вследствие жировой дегенерации, признаков отёка не визуализируется. Окружающие мягкие ткани не изменены.
С 04.11.2012 перестала садиться, хожу по квартире, лежу на боку. Ноющая боль есть, когда подольше постою на одном месте – минут 10-15, лёжа и при ходьбе практически не болит. Единственно почему-то вечером трудно ноги уложить спать – особенно правую, даже не могу правильно назвать ощущения – тянет, ноет, и так неудобно, и так неудобно.
Я на больничном у терапевта, она лечит, как остеохондроз (см. выше).  08.11.2012 была у невролога, она добавила катадолон по 1*2 раза 5 дней + еще 5 мильгамму через день+аппликации с димексидом.
1.       Каковы клинические проявления компрессионного перелома (трещины, смещения или ?) в области крестца?
2.       Мои клинические проявления – это возможно компрессионный перелом (трещина, смещение или ?) в области крестца? Или что это?
3.       Возможно ли исключить компрессионный перелом в области крестца без лучевой диагностики? Какие это методы?
4.       Диагностирует ли компрессионный перелом в области крестца МРТ?
5.       Есть ли смысл сделать КТ, ведь прошло три недели? Т.е. травма несвежая, будет ли она видна? а ведь облучение большое.
За десять месяцев я сделала 6 снимков (две проекции пояснично-крестцового сейчас и два раза по две проекции грудного отдела в декабре 2011 года по поводу травмы (падение спиной со стола на угол кровати), перелома на снимках не было.
Прочитала, что облучение в медицинских целях не должно превышать 1 мЗв в год, а у меня получается значительно больше.
6.       В чём состоит лечение при компрессионном переломе в крестцовом отделе?
7.       Постельный режим?
- как долго?
- в какой позе: на спине, на животе, на боку? Можно ли лежать на том боку, со стороны которого травма?
- положить ли под мягкий матрас щит или достаточно полужесткого каркасного матраса?
- подушка нужна (обычно сплю на маленькой) или нет?
- в туалете можно садиться или лучше полустоя?
- можно ли наклоняться, например, одевать носки?
- если предстоит визит к врачу: лучше лежа на заднем сиденье такси или можно стоя в маршрутке;
- как долго не сидеть?
8.       Что является критерием, что компрессионный перелом вылечен?
9.       Когда можно начинать лечебную гимнастику? Какой это комплекс?
10.   Нужно ли принимать катадолон, ведь если не стою, не сижу и лежу на боку – боли нет.

Спасибо!


----------



## ЯЛена (11 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте! Возможно, моё большое письмо отталкивает своим объёмом. Попробую спросить короче. Скажите, а вообще
1. Бывает ли компрессионный перелом (трещина, смещение) в крестцовом отделе?
2. Каковы клинические проявления?
3. Как и сколько времени лечится
Спасибо!


----------



## Антенна (11 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте!
А зачем гадать - возможен, не возможен, выложите снимки, Вам скажут, есть или нет.


----------



## ЯЛена (12 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте, спасибо!
Рентген-снимок, как объяснил невролог, сделан выше того участка, на котором после манипуляций локтем была припухлость и откуда начинается боль, т. е этот снимок не актуален, и он у меня только на фотобумаге. До этого форума я и не знала, что снимок надо забирать на диске.

Припухлость (была,сейчас её нет)  и боль (стала слабее, но остаётся, сегодня 25 день после травмы) на участке примерно S2-S3.
Описание МРТ я выложила, снимок МРТ есть на фотобумаге, похоже надо  заполучить его на диске?
Вопрос: 
1. А МРТ диагностирует компрессионный перелом (трещину, смещение)? МРТ сделан на 11 день после травмы.
 Спасибо!


----------



## Антенна (12 Ноя 2012)

ЯЛена написал(а):


> Описание МРТ я выложила, снимок МРТ есть на фотобумаге, похоже надо  заполучить его на диске?
> Вопрос:
> 1. А МРТ диагностирует компрессионный перелом (трещину, смещение)? МРТ сделан на 11 день после травмы.
> Спасибо!


Заполучить на диске совсем не проблема, записывают на диск даже если делали бесплатно, а если платно, просто обязаны!
1. Да, все это МРТ диагностирует.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (13 Ноя 2012)

Вообще перелом крестца возможен, но обычно для этого нужна нехилая такая травма. Что-то с трудом представляю, как этого можно достичь при помощи локтя. КТ более информативно, но костная травма очень сомнительна


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2012)

А что у вас в анализах крови, СОЭ какое?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Ноя 2012)

Сломать крестец локтем невозможно.
Можно сделать гематому, можно "расшевелить" больные  суставы, можно сильным давлением вызвать периостит, тендинит, но сломать нельзя.


----------



## ЯЛена (15 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо за ответы. Из них я поняла:
1 МРТ при наличии компрессионного перелома, трещины, смещения в области крестца покажет их.
Узнала, да записать МРТ на диск можно, стоит 500= (само МРТ было платное 2900=), занимаюсь этим вопросом.
2. Клинический анализ крови сдала. Результат будет у врача 16.11.2012, сразу выложу.
3. Сломать крестец локтем невозможно.

Вопрос:
1. Про то, что МРТ диагностирует компрессионный перелом, трещину, смещение в области крестца мне ответил активный пользователь "Антенна", уважаемые врачи Доктор Ступин и Доктор Черепанов, Вы тоже так считаете? Ещё прошу учесть, что МРТ сделано на 11 день после травмы.


----------



## ЯЛена (16 Ноя 2012)

Сегодна на приёме у врача выдали анализ крови от 12.11.2012
WBC     9,7  H *10*9/L
LY         29,2   3   %
VJ         4,1      3   %
GR        66,7    3  %
LY         2,8 *10*9/L
MO       0,43*10*9/L
GR       6,5      3*10*9/L
RBC    4,64*10*12/L
Hgb     135    g/l
Hct      41,4 %
MCV    89,3 fL
MCH    29,2 pg
MCHC  327 g/L
RDW     12,5%
Pit          334*10*9/L
MPV       8,0  fl
Pct          0,226 %
PDV        16,7
COЭ       4 мм 
 э  проочерк
п прочерк
с 62
л 32
м 6 
В выходные поеду за диском, МРТ у нас на другом конце города.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2012)

Хороший анализ.


----------



## ЯЛена (17 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо, а то , что лейкоциты повышены?
Пробую загрузить файлы с диска. Их там много, расширение dill. Пока не получается.
Сейчас полистаю форум, наверное, есть инструкция.


----------



## Березка (18 Ноя 2012)

ЯЛена написал(а):


> Спасибо, а то , что лейкоциты повышены?
> Пробую загрузить файлы с диска. Их там много, расширение dill. Пока не получается.
> Сейчас полистаю форум, наверное, есть инструкция.


Посмотрите здесь
*МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме*


----------



## ЯЛена (18 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо за инструкцию, но на фотобумаге МРТ - это около полусотни маленьких снимков. Принскрин или фото на окне думаю ничего не покажет, это же будет очень мелко. Я заархивировала, но там 45 000 килобайт - архив не прикрепляется к сообщению, там указан макс размер 1000 килобайт. Если бы я знала, какие из  файлов самые нужные - я бы их и отправила. Но на диске не только файлы, но и папки. Пока не знаю, как быть. Может можно как-то этот архив направить на какую-то электронную почту? Слышала, что есть какое-то хранилище файлов. Но как это - пока не знаю.....


----------



## ЯЛена (19 Ноя 2012)

Кажется один файл прикрепился

2)


----------



## Ольга . (19 Ноя 2012)

ЯЛена написал(а):


> Кажется один файл прикрепился


Прикрепился и второй, но оба архива пустые (или поврежденные) и не открываются.
Лена! Пожалуйста, распакуйте архивы и разместите снимки на форуме через опцию "Загрузить файл".


----------



## ЯЛена (19 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо, я так и начинала делать. Но все папки и файлы на диске с раширением dill. Когда я нажимаю загрузить файл, там пречисляются виды расширений, которые можно прикреплять. Поэтому я заархивировала всю папку на диске и при этом поменялось расширение. Когда я пыталась прикреплять файлы прямо с диска без архивирования, они не прикреплялись из-за не того расширения.


----------



## Ольга . (19 Ноя 2012)

Березка чуть выше давала Вам ссылки на разделы Помощи.
Еще раз продублирую: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/#post-82797

Совет по загрузке снимков с диска:
В программах для просмотра снимков, которые идут вместе со снимками, обычно есть функция «экспорт». Экспортируйте снимки в jpg.
Если снимки в специальной программе, без возможности экспорта, тогда делаем так: Открываете снимок на компьютере, затем нажимаете клавишу Print Screen (сверху над Insert) - так вы скопируете в буфер все, что у вас в данный момент на экране. Затем в любом графическом редакторе (например - Paint), нажимаете "Вставить" (Ctrl+ V). Потом - "Сохранить как...", указав для этого соответствующую папку. Сохранять снимки на своем компьютере нужно, выбрав формат файла JPEG (jpg, jpeg, jpe, gif).
Затем размещаете снимки на форуме, воспользовавшись подсказкой.


----------



## ЯЛена (19 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо! Я полистала всё, что есть в папке, "экспорт" нигде не звучит. Вот смотрите, я сделала принскрин содержимого папки на диске, обычный вордовский файл, хотела прикрепить, но "загрузить файл" не загружает его, пишет - не то расширение. А как сделать то? Когда правой кнопкой нажимаешь на файл, там открывается "архивировать в zip". А как ещё можно изменить расширение, встав на файл?


----------



## Ольга . (19 Ноя 2012)

Лена, раз у Вас возникли трудности с открытием и просмотром снимков с диска при помощи прилагаемой программы DICOM, то повторю совет: сделайте фото пленки МРТ:  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/
Удачи!


----------

